# A start on 'Warrior Pens' replacements.



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

As you remember, TexasT's son, Charlie, has requested that we grind out a few more 'replacement' pens for the guys and gals in his helicopter unit in Iraq that the dammed Customs buzzards 'confiscated' while they are packing up to leave that hell hole..:headknock

Here's a start on my efforts.. Contributions from all you pen turners would shore be appreciated.. Charles (TexasT) will let us know exactly how many pens were stolen from the soldiers...and no matter how many it was, there *WILL* be enough for *ALL* of them when they arrive back home at the Alamo in June.... I think we sent a total of 110 pens to give one to each member of the unit...and if our 'civil servants' stole all of them I'll guarantee that they will be replaced.....

Get to grindin', Boys and Gals.... We *OWE* them.!!!!! :flag:


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Wished I could but it will still be awhile. Whatever happened to our flags?


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I would be very glad to make them some more pens but I don't have any brass...if they will accept my wood ones, say the word


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

bill...I'm sure they would be delighted with nice wood pens...or, if you need some, I hope I got an order for 100 .308 unprimed cartridges coming in the next 2 weeks and I'd be glad to share with ya...

Bobby..you'll have to ask TexasT on that 'un.. I really dunno...


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Great Job Mate!! Do you have like an assembly line or what??


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Robert A. said:


> Great Job Mate!! Do you have like an assembly line or what??


LOL..Nope, Robert...just OLD and got a LOT of time on my hands.. It just dawned on me that I have Grand-kids older that some of you dudes..(Bobby excluded..LOL)

and...Bobby...you're excused from this 'un.. You got enough to deal with as it is... I'll grant you 50% 'acknowledgement' on whatever I can grind out..since you taught all of us how to mess with antlers and cartridges in the first place....


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

Bobby said:


> Wished I could but it will still be awhile. Whatever happened to our flags?


 He still has them with him in the sand box. I asked him to send them as he flew him, but he insists on bringing them home with him. :headknock And he calls me stubborn at times, wonder where he got it from. LOL


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Fantastic pens Jim!!!
Ain't no grass growing under yore feet when the call to action goes out.........thank you for what you're doing for the troops......:cheers::cheers:


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I really wish I could help out on this one, but I am on my second week of 13 hour days every day and am bushed. I leave overseas as soon as this finishes and will work more long hours. I asked for a week off between this and travel and if I get it, I may try to turn a few, but need to prepare for travel and my yard and house is starting to need a little attention also. I just don't think I will be able to help on this one myself and sure want to do my part or a little of my part, but don't look promising. Sorry,


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

Tortuga,
Where do I send a few pens to donate?

FishBone


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

FishBone said:


> Tortuga,
> Where do I send a few pens to donate?
> 
> FishBone


FB..you can send them to me...or to Charles/TexasT..I'm at 2425 Sunset Blvd. Houston..77005

Thanks for chipping in...:cheers:


----------



## huntr4life (Apr 30, 2007)

Great looking work!


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

Mailed them today.



Tortuga said:


> FB..you can send them to me...or to Charles/TexasT..I'm at 2425 Sunset Blvd. Houston..77005
> 
> Thanks for chipping in...:cheers:


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

Bill, Lemme check stock... I may have some 3006 brass drilled with a bullet already installed. If you got the slim pen kits I could possibly send you a few as my contribution to this round.


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

Were do you get the brass to make the bullet pens?




FishBone


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

I use 30-30 casings because they are the easiest, I get the brass from Cabelas or good friends that don't mind collecting there brass for me. There are quite a few places on the net that you can get your brass at a good price. if you need some let me know i can drop some by.


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

I have a 30/30 brass if any is needed.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I was in the garage rummaging around through all the mud. I found some of my 308 brass. I will look some more and see how much I can come up with. I had a lot.


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

Robert A. said:


> I use 30-30 casings because they are the easiest, I get the brass from Cabelas or good friends that don't mind collecting there brass for me. There are quite a few places on the net that you can get your brass at a good price. if you need some let me know i can drop some by.


Yes I could use some. I'm at 109 Beechwood St in Lake Jackson. You can call me at 979-299-8289


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

NO problem. I am working in Freeport today but they frown on bringing bullet casings here so i will give you a call this afternoon.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

FB, It was a pleasure to meet you this morning!! I hope the casings help you out, if you need any help holler at me I am only 20 min away from your place.

Tortuga,
I hope you dont mind i will be sending you some pens today to the address you have mentioned above..

RA


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

Nice meeting you to Robert. Thanks for the casings.



FishBone


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Robert A. said:


> Tortuga,
> I hope you dont mind i will be sending you some pens today to the address you have mentioned above..
> 
> RA


Glad to handle it, Robert...One query (slight hijack of my own thread.lol) but somethings been bugging me.. I've gathered the idea that you are from 'Down Under'.. Question is...do you talk 'funny' like them other fellers from down there?....:rotfl:

Serious note...as I receive them, I will post up pix here on this thread with appropriate acknowledgement to the 'Turner'....


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

LOL, that is to funny, I am 100% *******, grew up on the Texas gulf coast and still live in Brazoria. Now to answer your question, I have been in the Oil,Gas & chemical business for about 16 years. Years back i worked with allot of vessel (Ships) Cheif officers and Captains and now, I work with allot of colleuges from across the pond on a daily basis, just something i picked up years back when talking to them. I do have Aunts, Uncles & cousins in Australia.. I get picked on because when i say Mate, Cheers ect.. it just doesnt sound right with my southern draw.. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Cheers Mate,
RA



Tortuga said:


> Glad to handle it, Robert...One query (slight hijack of my own thread.lol) but somethings been bugging me.. I've gathered the idea that you are from 'Down Under'.. Question is...do you talk 'funny' like them other fellers from down there?....:rotfl:
> 
> Serious note...as I receive them, I will post up pix here on this thread with appropriate acknowledgement to the 'Turner'....


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

Good on ya Tuga! I had the same question, just didn't ask. I just did 6 weeks in Sydney and picked up 'how ya goin' to go with G'day and Mate.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Glad to see you back FF!!!


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

Thanks Robert. I finally got some stuf on order, so I hope to be turning again soon.... But, still plenty of OT and little ones to keep me busy. I actually got back just before Easter.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Bobby said:


> I was in the garage rummaging around through all the mud. I found some of my 308 brass. I will look some more and see how much I can come up with. I had a lot.


Bobby - if you need that run through a tumbler let me know. Be glad to polish it up for you.


----------

